# Old 'Vindi' pals.



## Terry Smith (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone out there know the present whereabouts of Jimmy Whyte (Glasgow), Robert Relph (London) and Peter Salmon (London) who were catering trainees at the Vindicatrix between December 1960 and January 1961? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. Terry.


----------



## John Sansom (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry, Terry. No joy with your search. On another related but sadder matter, my own search for an old "Vindi" boy--Brian Lauer--ended with bad news. Cancer took Brian some six years ago...and my thanks to those who kept an eye out for me. Search over.

Good luck and keep looking, Terry.


----------

